# George's "Blushing" P. Nattereri...



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Just wanted pass on the good word that I am now the proud owner of three of George's "Blushing" Pygocentrus Nattereri, all around 4-5" that arrived this afternoon. They're currently getting situated in their new home in my 125 with the rest of my shoal.

I'll have some pictures up later tonight of them in my tank (they're downright BEAUTIFUL), but here's a picture George took when he had some of them in his store:










In the above photo I have the one in the "middle", with the small bite out of the anal fin. Not sure if the other two in this photo are the ones I got, but they're amazing!

Just watching them swim by my Piraya of equal size shows just how RED these guys are (and how orange the Piraya are). It's a dream to have these deep, blood red Nattereri, bright-orange/gold Piraya, and bright yellow Ternetzi all in the same tank. It's beautiful!

I WILL be posting pictures later tonight. For now I'm going to ogle and wait for them to settle in so I can get some good (hopefully) shots!









Once again, thanks to George at SharkAquarium for some GREAT FISH! I've now had FOUR orders with George inside the last two months and they've all went down great!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Sounds good, cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

beautiful fish, congrats


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Look familiar?










That's a pic of a wild Nattereri George caught on one of his trips. Still hooked on the line.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats....amazing specimen...can't wait for more pics....!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i got 3 of them from george to







he said all the 4-5"were reserved u lucky devil







so i got the 2-3"


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

those are some nice looking fish. nice work!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice, you are set now! Great colors on all your fish. Those reds are amazing.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Pictures!!!*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I also got one of these red bellies today and have to agree I have never seen such a deep deep red in a natt....they are awesome!


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Green Natt... Red Natt.....

Sounds like you need a Yellow one! lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah I cant wait to get them in their 125 where they belong. Just in temporary holding tanks right now. My blood red natt was eating like a champ tonight!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet a$$ reds.









~Dj


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wow, very very nice, good buy. The nanner aproves


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Awesome fish. Congrats to all who have some.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

These fish are [email protected] RULE!!!!
Congrats


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You got 14 pygos in the 125 now? I love to overstock!


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Fifteen, actually, at the moment. The two "original" Nattereri that came in with the shipment last week (and were around 3" w/half the caudal fins missing) are MIA and assumed lost. The third one from that shipment is still around, and fat as hell.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

So I take it you dont believe in the 20g per fish rule? Good...I think that rule is basically BS.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> So I take it you dont believe in the 20g per fish rule? Good...I think that rule is basically BS.


 thats true i have all 5 in a 55 and they are doing great


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Does anyone have any idea where these guys aree from? Or no of any reasons as to why they're so red?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

beutifull reds ,wild caught you cant beat them especially those
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> So I take it you dont believe in the 20g per fish rule? Good...I think that rule is basically BS.


 LOL Now dont anyone even start saying that they didnt!! Cause I know a few months ago alot of you folks stood behinde that rule!!







But thanks to the members of PFury.. we've defied the odds and are having alot of success with overstocking!!! I am one of them..


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Well, it's not that I don't believe in it, but in my experiences I haven't had problems with this number (well, slightly less -- 12, but the fish then were much larger) of fish in a tank. If you arrange the tank appropriately (i.e., plenty of cover or "spots" for the fish to pick out, plus plenty of open water areas) then the fish tend to be okay.

The only time I've lost fish was due to sickness or a previous (before I owned it, like those other Nattereri) injury -- not over territorial disputes. But there have been a fair share of battles, most of which take place when fish are first introduced (re-arranging the tank or not) as everyone needs to find their own "niche" in the tank.

So far, so good. All three of the new blood-red Nattereri are swimming around amongst themselves and occasionally with the shoal. The one that didn't make the trip as well has improved signifigantly, though still has some healing to do.

As far as locale for these fish, I believe George told me they came from northern Brazil/Peru -- but that's not a certainty.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've seen reds like this pop up in a few stores around here, not too often but once in a while. I hope they retain that intense color as they grow. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Wher do you live that has these kind available?

I've seen plenty with a bright red color, but not ones that have that in addition to a silver flank -- not to mention the red bleeds all the way from the base of the jaw to the anal fin, and then 1/3-1/2 up the flank and the incredible juvenile spotting.

I've seen one other fish like these, and Jason Bolin owned it (at least one) a few years ago.

One thing for sure, though, is that these aren't very common in the hobby that I've seen.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They are upper Amazon/Peru. And sometimes imported, but not often enough. I call them _reticulated P. nattereri_ because of the body spotting pattern.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

The body spotting is another beautiful aspect of these fish. In the pic I took it shows up well, but the image doesn't really do the fish justice.

I'm not lying when I say it's incredibly hard at first glance to differentiate them from my Piraya in the tank (first-glance isn't a long stare, just a passing look), especially with the varying lighted areas in my tank.

The easily challenge the Piraya for "best of tank" awards for color so far.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mine is also doing a lot better since its journey and it easting brine shrimp, feeders, and bloodworms.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> So I take it you dont believe in the 20g per fish rule? Good...I think that rule is basically BS.


 yeah but occasionally piranhas like to keep you in check by reducing you over stocking


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mattias19 said:


> Wher do you live that has these kind available?
> 
> I've seen plenty with a bright red color, but not ones that have that in addition to a silver flank -- not to mention the red bleeds all the way from the base of the jaw to the anal fin, and then 1/3-1/2 up the flank and the incredible juvenile spotting.
> 
> ...


 Milwaukee. Stores are littered with redbellies here, even Wal-Mart sometimes. I never took notice of the body spotting and I stress, NOT OFTEN have I seen them here so I don't know if they are fish from the same locality as yours.

PIRANHNUT will attest he has seen them to. I assure you the next time I see one I WILL be making a purchase.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Added some new pics from tonight here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=6410

Includes some photos of the other wild P. Nattereri that I had on order last week as a comparison for the two variants. Just by looking at them you'd never figure they were the same fish.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

> They are upper Amazon/Peru. And sometimes imported, but not often enough. I call them reticulated P. nattereri because of the body spotting pattern.


The BLOOD RED fish hanging from the hook from taken from an upper Rio Araguaia tributary (Rio Vermillio, I believe. I'd have to check some notes to confirm the name) in SOUTHERN Brasil. These new 'reticulated' patterned fish also are coming from Southern Brasil.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Mattias19 said:


> The two "original" Nattereri that came in with the shipment last week (and were around 3" w/half the caudal fins missing) are MIA and assumed lost. .


 when you mean lost...did they get eaten???


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Yeah, I'd say so, seeing as how they disappeared into thin air, err, water.







They were substantially smaller than the others and were injured.

No losses or injuries since then, though. All smooth sailing. All three of the new Nattereri are doing (and lookng) fantastic.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Jun 18 2003, 03:14 PM ....The BLOOD RED fish hanging from the hook from taken from an upper Rio Araguaia tributary (Rio Vermillio, I believe. I'd have to check some notes to confirm the name) in SOUTHERN Brasil. These new 'reticulated' patterned fish also are coming from Southern Brasil.


Quite possible George. The reticulated pattern appears scattered within and outside of populations according to research data. Extremely variable species.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

baddass fish man. Thinking bout getting some.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I just stumbled across another Red Belly caught the same day as the earlier one. .... caught the hard way, I might add.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DAMN i need to put batteries in my digi cam....









I moved my blushing rbp from a holding tank to the 55g where he will stay with a few other rbp and he is swimming around like mad and taking down a bunch of feeders, when he swims to the front of the tank even my g/f is like "Wow, he is pretty!" You know your onto something when your girlfriend is into it!


----------

